

April 2013 Startup Index: 1,183 Companies - 71% Are Growing - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/05/april-2013-startup-index-1183-companies-71-are-growing/

======
rdl
"In case it wasn’t obvious, this is our startup and these posts are our MVP".

It was funny reading the "go back to working on your startup! Do you need an
intervention?" posts, since I knew a few weeks ago that this is what Refer.ly
had pivoted to. :)

------
bifrost
I've been following dmor on this stuff for a bit, its pretty interesting to
see the overall startup trends. I'm happy to see a lot of growth frankly.

